# Router an Horizon Box...



## volcom2 (8. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit einiger Zeit die Horizon HD Box von Unitymedia und wie die meisten vermutlich wissen ist das WLAN langsam, schwach und instabil.
Ich überlege nun mir einen Router zu kaufen und diesen als WLAN-Geber an die Horizon Box anzuschliessen.

1) Hat einer damit Erfahrungen gemacht?
2) Welcher Router ist zu empfehlen?
3) Gibt es evtl. eine Anleitung hierzu ?

MfG Mathes


----------



## volcom2 (9. März 2016)

Hat denn niemand, eine Horizon Box ?

MfG Mathes


----------



## ic3man1986 (9. März 2016)

Einen Router kannst du fast jeden nehmen. Einfach eine feste IP und den passenden Gateway vergeben und diesen dann das WLAN ausstrahlen lassen.


----------



## volcom2 (9. März 2016)

Muss es denn ein Router mit Modem sein oder reicht ein Router?

MfG Mathes


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (9. März 2016)

Ich habe auch eine Horizon Box und einen Router drangeklemmt. Ein normaler Router reicht und viel einstellen musst du auch nicht. Das geht eigentlich alles ziemlich easy.


----------



## volcom2 (9. März 2016)

Könnt ihr mir dann evtl. noch einen Router empfehlen der technisch auf dem neusten Stand ist und bei dem das Preis / Leistungsverhältnis stimmt=?

MfG Mathes


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (9. März 2016)

Wieviel willst du denn ausgeben ?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. März 2016)

Hast du etwa keine FritzBox mit Kabel von UM bekommen? :o

Um ehrlich zu sein, würde ich mein Netz nicht von der schäbigen Horizon-Box abhängig machen.
Wenn die nämlich mal spinnt, dann fliegt direkt das ganze Internet.
Eine FB Cable wäre unabhängig von all dem und bekäme bestenfalls auch eine eigene Zuleitung vom Hausanschluss.


----------



## volcom2 (9. März 2016)

Und wie würde solch eine FB Cable dann angeschlossen werden?! Separat?

MfG Mathes


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. März 2016)

Jap.
Ich hab z.B. eine 6360 Cable direkt im Vetrag mit drin gehabt. Die wird dann einfach per Coax an den Hausanschluss oder nächstfreien Splitter gesteckt. Das hat unter anderem den Vorteil, dass dein Router (das Internet) nicht umittelbar vom Reciever abhängig ist.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (9. März 2016)

Die Fritzbox bekommt man aber nur mit dem Telefon Komfort Tarif und der kostet nochmal extra.

Optionen-Details - 3play PREMIUM 2   - Unitymedia


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. März 2016)

Vielleicht einfach mal bei eBay schauen. Da gibts Cable Boxen ohne Ende 
fritzbox cable | eBay

Bräuchtest aber die Zugangsdaten zu deinem Anschluss.
Die würde ich so oder so mal abchecken.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. März 2016)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall Telefon Komfort dazu buchen.

Würde mich mal interessieren ob dann nur die Fritzbox oder auch das Horizon Ding gleichzeitig eine Internetverbindung bekommen. Dann hätte man ja doppelte Bandbreite.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. März 2016)

Beide bekommen einen eigenständigen Kabelanschluss. Mit der Bandbreite hat das aber erstmal nichts zu tun.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (9. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich würde auf jeden Fall Telefon Komfort dazu buchen.
> 
> Würde mich mal interessieren ob dann nur die Fritzbox oder auch das Horizon Ding gleichzeitig eine Internetverbindung bekommen. Dann hätte man ja doppelte Bandbreite.



Internet und TV läuft dann halt getrennt aber doppelte Bandbreite hat man dann leider nicht. Das wäre ja auch zu schön


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. März 2016)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Beide bekommen einen eigenständigen Kabelanschluss. Mit der Bandbreite hat das aber erstmal nichts zu tun.


Ne, das glaube ich eher weniger. 2 seperate Kabelschlüsse würde weder technisch, noch wirtschaftlich irgendeinen Sinn machen.



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Internet und TV läuft dann halt getrennt aber  doppelte Bandbreite hat man dann leider nicht. Das wäre ja auch zu  schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also ist dann Internet auf der Horizon Box deaktiviert, sobald man Telefon Komfort bestellt? Hmmm schade.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (9. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Also ist dann Internet auf der Horizon Box deaktiviert, sobald man Telefon Komfort bestellt? Hmmm schade.



Davon gehe ich stark aus


----------



## robbe (9. März 2016)

-Die Telefon Komfort Option kostet 5€/Monat.
-Die Box kannst du nicht selber kaufen.
-Sie wird genau wie Horizon an den Data Port der Dose angeschlossen. Sollte die Dose nur einen Data Anschluss haben, wird i.d.R ein Verteiler mitgeschickt.
-Internet/Telefon wird auf der HRZ deaktiviert.


----------



## Helljumper94 (9. März 2016)

Interessant ist vielleicht noch: Horizon bietet IPv4, mit der FritzBox Cable wirst du auf IPv6 umgestellt.
Ich weiss auch ehrlich gesagt nicht was alle gegen die Horizon Box haben. Ist bei mir der erste Router der es schafft die gesamte Wohnung mit vernünftigem Wlan zu versorgen.


----------



## robbe (9. März 2016)

Helljumper94 schrieb:


> Interessant ist vielleicht noch: Horizon bietet IPv4, mit der FritzBox Cable wirst du auf IPv6 umgestellt.
> Ich weiss auch ehrlich gesagt nicht was alle gegen die Horizon Box haben. Ist bei mir der erste Router der es schafft die gesamte Wohnung mit vernünftigem Wlan zu versorgen.


Die Horizon, zumindest die alte V1, hat ein eher unterdurchschnittliches Wlan.
Mit dem IPv4 ist einfach Glücksspiel. Manchmal bleibst auch beim Umstieg auf Fritzbox erhalten.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. März 2016)

Keine Ahnung, ich halte von der Box nicht viel. Bin grundsätzlich kein All-in-One Fan und traue UM auch keine langfristig stabile Hard- und Software zu. In den gängigen Foren habe ich bisher auch noch nicht viel Überschwängliches gelesen.
Bin mit der FB als separates Gerät jedenfalls ganz zufrieden. Bietet die gewohnte Vielfalt an Einstellungsmöglichkeiten und liefert auch eine annehmbare Basisstation für VoIP (DECT in meinem Fall).
Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob der Anschluss auch auf die jeweilige Cable-FB (ggf. gegen Gebühr) registriert werden muss oder ob man sich so auch einfache eine bei eBay besorgen und kurzerhand einrichten kann...


----------



## Helljumper94 (9. März 2016)

Ich hab die ganz neue ohne Samsung Logo vorne und da kann ich mich wirklich nicht beklagen.
Das man die IPv4 mit buchen der Komfortfunktion behält ist aber dann sehr vieeeel Glück, die versuchen umzustellen wo sie nur können. Ich empfehle hier etwas im Inoffiziellen Unitymediaforum zu stöbern.

Ab Juli etwa kann man jede Box anschließen die man will (Abschaffung Routerzwang). Bis dahin muss man sich noch gedulden.
Was aber auf alle Fälle Müll ist, ist der Technicolor 7200


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. März 2016)

Ich würde außer für TV die Horizon Box nicht nutzen. Einen Router kann man das ja nicht wirklich nennen, weil es quasi 0 "Routerfunktionen" gibt. Alle Einstellungen sind auf das absolut minimalste reduziert.

Selbst wenn der Routerzwang weg ist, muss man seinen neuen Router trotzdem von Unitymedia freischalten lassen. Der Internetzugang(Geschwindigkeiten und Zugangsdaten) und die Kabelkonfiguration wird ja über die MAC des Kabelmodems ermittelt.


----------



## JoM79 (10. März 2016)

Da gibts keinen Routerzwang, sondern einen Modemzwang.


----------



## robbe (10. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Da gibts keinen Routerzwang, sondern einen Modemzwang.


Dadurch, das die gelieferten Modeme einen Router integriert haben, welcher sich nicht deaktivieren lässt, gibt es sehr wohl einen zwang.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (10. März 2016)

Zwingt dich ja keiner den integrierten Router zu benutzen, einfach eigenen Router dranhängen und gut ist.
Das mache ich schon seit Jahren so und klappt ohne Probleme.


----------



## JoM79 (10. März 2016)

robbe schrieb:


> Dadurch, das die gelieferten Modeme einen Router integriert haben, welcher sich nicht deaktivieren lässt, gibt es sehr wohl einen zwang.


Bitte was?
Also der Router in meiner Horizon Box ist aus und da hängt ein anderer Router hinter.


----------



## Munin666 (10. März 2016)

Helljumper94 schrieb:


> Interessant ist vielleicht noch: Horizon bietet IPv4, mit der FritzBox Cable wirst du auf IPv6 umgestellt.
> Ich weiss auch ehrlich gesagt nicht was alle gegen die Horizon Box haben. Ist bei mir der erste Router der es schafft die gesamte Wohnung mit vernünftigem Wlan zu versorgen.



Genau wegen dem mit der IPv4 haben wir auch den Wechsel von der FB auf die Horizon Box gemacht, denn diese stand dank einem neuen Vertrag eh hier (natürlich in einer beschnittenen Version) und wir hatten somit die Horizon Box und die Fritzbox, deren W-Lan bei uns auch nicht so berauschend war! Später haben wir dann immer diese Probleme wegen der IPv6 gemacht, hier war kurzzeitig irgendein Problem mit dem Tunnel von IPv6 auf IPv4 weshalb wir nur noch Inet Seiten aufrufen konnten wie Facebook, die auch IPv6 verwenden.
Außerdem hatte ich in League of Legends mit der IPv6 eh nur Probleme. Beim Umstieg auf die Horizon Box mussten wir die beschnittene Box gegen eine andere austauschen und die alte + die FB wieder zurück schicken.



robbe schrieb:


> Die Horizon, zumindest die alte V1, hat ein eher unterdurchschnittliches Wlan.
> Mit dem IPv4 ist einfach Glücksspiel. Manchmal bleibst auch beim Umstieg auf Fritzbox erhalten.



Wir hatten IPv4 über eine Fritzbox und uns blieb es beim Umstieg eben nicht erhalten, war nur für Geschäftskunden =(
Jetzt haben wir die Horizon Box, sind mit IPv4 glücklich, da die Horizon Box ja kein IPv6 kann  und haben für das Handy W-Lan Netz (2,4Ghz) extra noch einen Access Point angeschlossen.
Mit dem 5GHz Netz aus der Horizon Box sind wir allerdings sehr zufrieden.

Mfg


----------



## volcom2 (10. März 2016)

IPv4 ; IPv6???

MfG Mathes


----------



## robbe (10. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bitte was?
> Also der Router in meiner Horizon Box ist aus und da hängt ein anderer Router hinter.


Es gibt im Privatkundenbereich bei keinem UM Gerät die Möglichkeit, die integrierten Router komplett auszuschalten, sodass nur der Modempart läuft. Sonst bräuchten wir kein Gesetz gegen Routerzwang.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (10. März 2016)

robbe schrieb:


> Es gibt im Privatkundenbereich bei keinem UM Gerät die Möglichkeit, die integrierten Router komplett auszuschalten, sodass nur der Modempart läuft. Sonst bräuchten wir kein Gesetz gegen Routerzwang.



Das ist doch vollkommen egal, lass den Routerpart doch weiterlaufen. Auf den anderen Router hat das keinerlei negativen Einfluss.


----------



## robbe (10. März 2016)

Hab jetzt keine Lust zu erklären, was daran alles Mist ist, wenn man gezungen ist einen Quasi nicht konfigurierbaren Router nutzen zu müssen. Da kann ich 20 Router dahinter hängen, eingeschränkt bin ich durch den ersten Router trotzdem.


----------



## JoM79 (10. März 2016)

Komisch, das WLAN meiner Horizon Box ist aus.
Und was meinst du mit eingeschränkt,  die Geschwindigkeit kanns ja net sein.


----------



## Helljumper94 (10. März 2016)

robbe schrieb:


> Es gibt im Privatkundenbereich bei keinem UM Gerät die Möglichkeit, die integrierten Router komplett auszuschalten, sodass nur der Modempart läuft. Sonst bräuchten wir kein Gesetz gegen Routerzwang.



Korrekt, als Beispiel der schöne TC 7200 der ansich einen Bridgemode enthält, welchen UM mit deiner Firmware aber blockt. Ausserdem warum soll man sich zwei Kisten hinstellen die 24/7 Strom fressen, wenn auch eine reichen würde?


----------



## volcom2 (10. März 2016)

Ok, ich versteh nur noch Bahnhof....

Naja zumindest hab ich verstanden, dass ich einen FritzBox zusätzlich nehmen kann.

MfG Mathes


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (10. März 2016)

volcom2 schrieb:


> Ok, ich versteh nur noch Bahnhof....
> 
> Naja zumindest hab ich verstanden, dass ich einen FritzBox zusätzlich nehmen kann.
> 
> MfG Mathes



Sorry  wir fangen schon wieder zu sehr an zu fachsimpeln.
Und ja die Möglichkeit besteht einen reinen Router an die Horizon Box zu hängen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. März 2016)

Schau am besten mal, wie viele Data-Anschlüsse du an deiner UM-Buchse hast.

Oder geh halt mit nem normalen Router (nicht "Cable") per LAN über den Horizon Receiver... [emoji19]


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Komisch, das WLAN meiner Horizon Box ist aus.
> Und was meinst du mit eingeschränkt,  die Geschwindigkeit kanns ja net sein.


Portweiterleitung klappt nicht immer, limitierte maximale aktive Sessions, Sicherheitsrisiken, VPN Aufbau mit Problemen, minimal höherer Ping, 1. Router eventuell nicht erreichbar... Wenn ich ein wenig überlegen würde fallen mir bestimmt noch ein paar ein.

Selbst wenn der 2. Router als DMZ im 1. Router eingetragen ist, eliminiert das die Probleme nicht.
2 Router hintereinander ist immer ein Behelf.


----------



## JoM79 (11. März 2016)

Erster Router interessiert mich nicht, da über LAN Kabel angeschlossen.

Portweiterleitung nutze ich nicht, genauso kein VPN.

Limitierung der aktiven Sessions?
Habe ich noch nichts von gemerkt.

Sicherheitsrisiken?
Welche genau?

Höherer Ping, naja 8-10ms finde ich ok.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (11. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Erster Router interessiert mich nicht, da über LAN Kabel angeschlossen.
> 
> Portweiterleitung nutze ich nicht, genauso kein VPN.
> 
> ...



Da kann ich mir nur anschliessen, mein Ping hat 7ms, besser gehts ja wohl kaum.
VPN nutze ich auch nicht genausowenig Port Weiterleitung.
Limitierung akiver Sessions ? Ist mir noch nie aufgefallen.
Sicherheitsrisikien ? Wohl eher das Gegenteil da der Angreifer durch 2 Router durch muss.
Auf den Speed hat der zweite Router überhaupt kein Einfluss, auch hier ist höchstens das Gegenteil der Fall.
Mein Router Wlan ist um längen besser als das von der Horizon Box. Ich habe 2 Pc´s und ein Smart TV an dem Router hängen und gehe mit Handy und Tablet über Wlan rein. Die Performance ist absolute spitze.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Erster Router interessiert mich nicht, da über LAN Kabel angeschlossen.
> 
> Portweiterleitung nutze ich nicht, genauso kein VPN.
> 
> ...


Anscheinend nutzt du dein Internet/Netzwerk nicht besonders viel oder hast nur geringe Ansprüche, was alles gehen soll. Daher ist es dir bis jetzt auch noch nicht aufgefallen, dass nur die Hälfte geht.

Wenn du öfters mal mit P2P Anwendungen (nein, P2P hat nichts mit illegalen Downloads zu tun) arbeitest dann merkst du relativ schnell, wenn der erste Router der Kette nur wenig Power hat und nicht viele aktive Sessions gleichzeitig handeln kann. Das Gleiche ist auch wenn etliche Leute gleichzeitig an der Leitung hängen und extrem komplexe Seiten aufrufen. Allein schon der Steam Serverbrowser kann zehntausende aktives Sessions erstellen.

Je mehr Router verbaut sind, desto mehr Sicherheitslücken hat man. Den ersten Router macht man sowieso komplett auf, dadurch das man den 2. Router als DMZ einträgt.

Der Ping geht ja auch nicht nach oben, wenn du bei unbelasteter Leitung einen Test machst.  Das ist ein Milchmädchen Vergleich. Belaste den Anschluss mal und öffne etliche aktive Sessions. Dann zeigt sich der Unterschied zwischen einem guten Router und einem schrott Router. Bei unbelasteter Leitung haben alle Router quasi den gleichen Ping. Unter Belastung entscheidet ein guter Router, ob noch alles flutscht, oder die Leitung nicht mehr nutzbar ist.
Ich denke du hast auch noch nie von Traffic-Shaping oder QoS gehört...


----------



## JoM79 (11. März 2016)

Warum sollte ich öfter P2P Dienste nutzen?
Stimmt nutze mein Internet nur wenig, kann noch nicht mal nen Spiel bei Steam etc runterladen, während meine Frau nen Film, ich nebenbei surfe oder auch nen Film gucke.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. März 2016)

Wenn du es nicht brauchst, dann ist das halt so.

Es gibt nur halt Leute, die ihre Leitung wesentlich mehr fordern und viel mehr Funktionen brauchen. Ich brauche nunmal dieses ganze Zeug und deswegen würde es bei mir nicht funktionieren 2 Router in Reihe zu schalten. Für den Ottonormaluser kann das durchaus gehen. Was du beschreibst ist halt keine wirkliche Belastung oder schwierige Aufgabe für einen Router.


----------



## JoM79 (12. März 2016)

Reicht aber für 90% der Leute aus.
Können ja nicht alle einen Router so dermassen fordern wie du.


----------

